# Rumble Johnson "way overweight" for UFC Rio.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dana just announced it, and he's PISSED. They don't even know if he'll make 205 that's how over-weight he is.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

He missed it by a whole friggen WEIGHT CLASS? HOLY CRAP!
Will they even let him fight if he's that over? I wonder what the repurcussions will be? Move to 205 or you're cut?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Anthony Johnson is a complete joke. If he gets cut from the UFC nobody can complain.

Seriously...a WHOLE weight class?!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How do you make WW on a fairly consistent basis and then not make MW?

AJ is a bum.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitor said he'll still fight him if he's not over 205, he has to be 205 today and tomorrow I believe.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

IDK maybe he should fight at Heavy weight so he doesn't have to worry about weight anymore :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

If this is for real than AJ is a freaking laughing stock. How do you fail at making weight when you are moving up a weight class! lol.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

It'll be funny watching him weigh in in a few minutes LOL.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> He missed it by a whole friggen WEIGHT CLASS? HOLY CRAP!
> Will they even let him fight if he's that over? I wonder what the repurcussions will be? Move to 205 or you're cut?


lol, repercussions will be the UFC just had to pull a fight because you where to lazy to make weight, there is no excuse, they cant let him fight been an entire weight class over thats just fucked, a few pounds and ok maybe you just missed judged learn from it try dont make same mistake again, miss judge again ok we start to talk about moving up a weight division.

But been that much over if that is the case is just so unprofessional that you really dont deserve another chance, if he was talking his career seriously then no fcuking way should he be that much over, he will get cut and he will deserve it, if that statement is true and he is that much over.

This time Dana does have serious reason to be pissed at him.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's to Vitor punching his face in and him getting fired afterwards...

He honestly doesn't deserve to be where he's at, period


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Something really awkward must have happened for this thing to happen.
If that's not the case than AJ has a peanut were he brain belongs.

Anyway let's make bets, i'm saying he weights in at 207


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> When Anthony Johnson moved up from welterweight to middleweight for his UFC 142 fight with Vitor Belfort, it just seemed like common sense: Johnson had struggled mightily to make the 170-pound welterweight limit, and so the 185-pound middleweight class was a much better home for him.
> 
> But there's just one problem: Johnson can't make weight at middleweight, either.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*

Dana is not pleased


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

197 pounds.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

197 pounds. wow holy shit.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Vitor is over too, just one pound though LOL.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If he loses now, he's cut!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

You are allowed to be 1 pound over in a non title fight.

I hope he crushes AJ and AJ gets cut.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitor better hit up the all you can eat buffet.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Get your vbookie bets on Johnson!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> Vitor is over too, just one pound though LOL.


You get a pound in non title fights...but still


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I know.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Not cool AJ :boo01:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahaha he is HUGE. Didn't even look like he had cut at all.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Vitor has already been awarded 20% of Rumble's purse


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

197!!!! 12 pounds over after they made the guy move up in weight and offered him the fight of a lifetime to do it. WTF!!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He should weigh in at 205 at fight time and not just at the same day.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rumble is fighting for his job tommorow night.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

AmdM said:


> He should weigh in at 205 at fight time and not just at the same day.


While I agree in theory, there is also the element of fighter safety here. If (which isn't the case, as he is at 197 now) he was severly dehydrated just to get to 205, he would have to at least be able to rehydrate before the fight. Don't want someone to friggen die over this. If it's that bad, pull the fight.

That said...if he wins, does he get credit for the win? Seems a little wrong. Belfort fights a LHW and loses, gets a L on his record. WAR BELFORT!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

They should let vitor take one of the flyweights in with him, even things up a bit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Being somewhat overweight I could live with here as for one Johnson has never fought at MW and it could be argued he may have overestimated how much he could cut, another thing is being in Brazil he may not have been able to follow his usual prefight diet plan. That all said 12 freaking pounds? Thats absurd and there is just no excuse.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> That said...if he wins, does he get credit for the win? Seems a little wrong. Belfort fights a LHW and loses, gets a L on his record. WAR BELFORT!


He gets "credit" for the win if he wins you can't take that away from him. Belfort makes the decision to face Johnson, Belfort has the option to say no I'm not fighting give me my money.

Really what this did was cost him a title shot because win or lose he's not going get a top ten ranking. Even if he beats Belfort he's still likely going to be two wins away from a shot at the title.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I saw Anthony Johnson at a Bellator event in November. He looked 230lbs easy. 205 should be his weight class.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn man, he's a pretty cool kat, but that's a joke. He doesn't respect the sport, his opponent, or himself for that matter. He's like Rampage and just get bloated eating Twinkies. He's gonna be one of those undiscipline athletes who will weigh 300lbs eventually off season. 

Third time it's happened he should forfeit 50% of his fight purse. He has wayyy too much advantage over any MW weighing in at 197 and most likely 205+. You know, you got a guy like James Irvin who starved himself to death to make 185 and this guy was huge at 225+ before. Sadly Rumble will have to learn a lesson and get cut. Him and Thiago Alves, but at least the latter has learned.

Wonder what his excuse is...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Damn man, he's a pretty cool kat, but that's a joke. He doesn't respect the sport, his opponent, or himself for that matter. He's like Rampage and just get bloated eating Twinkies. He's gonna be one of those undiscipline athletes who will weigh 300lbs eventually off season.
> 
> Third time it's happened he should forfeit 50% of his fight purse. He has wayyy too much advantage over any MW weighing in at 197 and most likely 205+. You know, you got a guy like James Irvin who starved himself to death to make 185 and this guy was huge at 225+ before. Sadly Rumble will have to learn a lesson and get cut. Him and Thiago Alves, but at least the latter has learned.
> 
> Wonder what his excuse is...


Except Rampage always makes Weight :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rachmunas said:


> I saw Anthony Johnson at a Bellator event in November. He looked 230lbs easy. 205 should be his weight class.


He should be fighting at 205, but let's be real this month and next month we are going to have a grand total of *two* LHW fights. That division is in the toilet, I can't blame a guy for not wanting to fight in a division where he might get one fight a year.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Rumble is fighting for his job tommorow night.


Yeah strange situation. Will Rumble be desperate enough for a win to just wrestle him for a decision win like he did Hardy? I think that would only anger Dana even more..so maybe he will decide to stand and bang but it's a huge risk to put his job with Vitor's speed and power, could be over in an instant. I don't feel bad for AJ, he did this to himself.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

unless a major illness related story comes out the guy should be cut.

no excuse to come in at 197. should be made to be 197 tomorrow not 205.
given that he went up a weight class this is very dissapointing.

also makes it difficult in terms of what does it mean if he beats belfort givent the weight difference.

will be interesting to see this play out


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killstarz said:


> Except Rampage always makes Weight :thumbsup:


Yep it's true. I remember him cornering Cheick or Bisping and he was 250 for sure. Everybody knows this but AJ and Thiago Alves for awhile. No more cheating buddy...either fight in your own respective weight class or gtfo. He's gonna lose a ton of fans + sponsorship with this blunder. Even if he wins it'll be tainted. Vitor should take care of business. After all Vitor was a beast slayer back in the day; Tank, Ferozzo, etc. It's almost fitting...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Rumble is fighting for his job tommorow night.


I honestly think he is in a situation where even a win will get him cut. Like I can imagine DW coming in after the fight and just cutting him no matter what.

I can't think of a single non-conspiracy theory reason as to why he missed weight by so much. We all mentioned he looked like he had gotten even bigger. I guess he assumed it would be like cutting to WW (which he couldn't do consistently either).


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rallyman said:


> unless a major illness related story comes out the guy should be cut.
> 
> no excuse to come in at 197. should be made to be 197 tomorrow not 205.
> given that he went up a weight class this is very dissapointing.
> ...


Has he said anything about this because this is mind boggling. I agree if he doesn't have some kind of reason like he developed a thyroid problem or something that drastically altered his ability to diet off weight then he should be cut win or lose.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

osmium said:


> Has he said anything about this because this is mind boggling. I agree if he doesn't have some kind of reason like he developed a thyroid problem or something that drastically altered his ability to diet off weight then he should be cut win or lose.


Neither him or his team have release any kind of statement yet, but they'll probably have some bulls*** excuse...

Can't wait to hear just how loud the boos will be tomorrow


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I got an idea give him Big Foot Silva as a present. You like missing weight...this is your consolation prize. 

Can't be any excuses cuz this is the third time it's happened.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He trains with Bigfoot, that ain't happening.

He obviously didn't care that he missed, he came onto the stage all smiles and everything after making 170 a few times he should be able to easily make 185.

Not sure if this a good indication or bad indication for his cardio, he might be at full energy or he might be drained.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yep it's true. I remember him cornering Cheick or Bisping and he was 250 for sure. Everybody knows this but AJ and Thiago Alves for awhile. No more cheating buddy...either fight in your own respective weight class or gtfo. He's gonna lose a ton of fans + sponsorship with this blunder. Even if he wins it'll be tainted. Vitor should take care of business. After all Vitor was a beast slayer back in the day; Tank, Ferozzo, etc. It's almost fitting...


It effectively makes this fight completely meaningless. If rumble wins they'll say it was because of the weight and if Vitor it won't really move him up as he'll be beating a guy who was so unprofessional that he couldn't even make weight.

I don't see how this fight could advance either of them in the division now.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I wonder if this will change betting odds at all. Just by seeing how much bigger Johnson is, I'd have to say he'd be the favorite now but being bigger isn't necessarily better. 

Since he can only rehydrate back to 205, he might be absolutely drained tomorrow.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Nah, if Belfort wins it'll give him some momentum, not to mention so more fans as I'm he'll be seen as dispatching a lazy villain.

I really can't stand this sort of thing. Its one thing to take advantage of the weight system and bully your opponents, its another thing to be move up a weight and still not make the cut. Rumble doesnt even deserve this fight to begin. Who has he beaten? Dan Hardy? He needed two fights to conclude that Burns affair.

I hope Vitor knocks his block off.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well - Guess he's on that new Dulce Diet I've been hearing about


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

So who does he train with? Most high level fighters are with a known camp with some legit training partners and coaches but I'm guessing Rumble has been hidden away with the Oprah camp after failing to make the NEXT WEIGHT CLASS UP?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Who thinks he will make weight tomorrow? imagine that lol? missing weight in 3 different weight classes, 2 of which in the space of 24 hours, that has to be some kind of record right?


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow. I actually became a fan during the countdown of Rumble. Seemed like a good guy.

Nevermind lol


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Do I think it's outrageous that he weighed in 12 lbs over the limit? Yes. 

Do I think he should be cut over it? No. I still want to see this fight, plus he poses a big draw that should make for a lot of interesting fights at MW. Take some money from his paycheck, call it a day, and keep it moving.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> Do I think it's outrageous that he weighed in 12 lbs over the limit? Yes.
> 
> Do I think he should be cut over it? No. I still want to see this fight, plus he poses a big draw that should make for a lot of interesting fights at MW. Take some money from his paycheck, call it a day, and keep it moving.


I know that Vegas will take a chunk out of the pay if they come in overweight and still go through with the fight.

Not sure how it works in Brazil, though.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Lets get ready to rumble.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

U know what is ironic, the guy know for the best weight management and cutting ( mike dolce) is coming out with vitor!!! I think people coddle Aj and don't dig is his arse the way he should everything I read coming into this show a lack discipline . Some of the things rumbles been saying " I like my food too much" another telling quote " I can now eat anything I want" jeeze just really really pathetic atleast thiago was smart enough to hire dolce!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow thats unreal.......and ******* hilarious.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Eleven ******* pounds......if it wasnt a co-main event Johnson would have been cut today.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a supporter of AJ but this is ridiculous. Can't say I'm surprised though....


A few days ago I posted this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F01d6Au2Fk and commented on how much bigger I thought Rumble was than Rashad.

Skip to the 7:25 mark to see Rumble and Rashad.

Also Rumble weighs in on a scale and Rashad and him start laughing because of how big he is in the countdown. Guess your not laughing now are you AJ? Video below (1:40 mark. Van Arsdale's foot is on the scale, but it wasn't on the scale in the weigh-ins was it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNyK0rORzwU&feature=related


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What?

Does this guy have ANY discipline? Also, I wonder if he's going back to 170? :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Lets get ready to rumble.


Folks this is the real Anthony "Rumble" Johnson. Exact doppleganger of Butterbean.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder if he's just really stupid or what...Maybe he thought he could eat more since he didn't have to cut as much lol


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

he already lost 20% of a purse for being overweight, so this one should be 100% of his money. you be too fat once, we penalize you. you be too fat twice, you fight for free....or find a new job. you're paid a buttload of money. get your shit together


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

At least when he decides to miss weight he really goes all-out. This is not only the third time he hasn't made weight, but I think this is the third time it's been over by 5+ freakin' pounds. 

I don't like to wish ill on any fighter but I'll be rooting for Vitor tomorrow to send him packing.

For his career's sake, I hope AJ decides to fight at 205 before he becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

if DW's reaction is any indication, he is already irrelevant


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, knew this was going to happen. He figured oh 185 is easy, I can just cut that. No need to try and get in shape before hand...

Idiot...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I just heard about this. A guy who has been making weight somehow at WW badly missed weight at MW.... I dont get it. White has every right to be pissed.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well here might be an explanation....

Anthony Johnson is 10-3, I believe he trains out of Florida

His record from Florida-Denver - 7-0 and he made weight

Las Vegas - 1-2 in Vegas but still made weight

past Vegas he's fought in Brazil, California, and Washington

3-1 and out of 5 fights, 3 missed weight cuts.

I suppose the UFC could force him to fight at his natural weight or....just don't make him travel.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Seems that AJ had this to say in his FB:



> I'm already laughing at what ppl are saying. Yeah it was for medical reason and I did what the UFC Dr Told me to do. Believe it or don't I give a f**k cuz the ppl close to me were freaking out but I'm still alive and something like this has never happen before. Say what you want I'm still gonna do my thang. You try not having feeling in your legs and can't move then and see how you look at life after that


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/1/13/2706260/anthony-johnson-weight-vitor-belfort-ufc-142


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lmao, he spelled thing as "thang"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Look at Ferttita, damn he looks pissed.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Only medical related because he was too damn lazy to get into half decent shape before the cut... He figured getting to 185 would be a piece of cake and paid for it, likely with his career in the UFC...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Look at Ferttita, damn he looks pissed.


During the weigh in he looked at the scale and immediately walked off in disgust.

That's why I'm not really buying this medical issue, if he truly couldn't cut any more weight I doubt Dana and Lorenzo would have reacted the way they did since that's an issue you can't really control.

Then again he gave Ben Henderson the look of death and less than a year later he's fighting for the title headlining the Japan show.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> During the weigh in he looked at the scale and immediately walked off in disgust.
> 
> That's why I'm not really buying this medical issue, if he truly couldn't cut any more weight I doubt Dana and Lorenzo would have reacted the way they did since that's an issue you can't really control.
> 
> Then again he gave Ben Henderson the look of death and less than a year later he's fighting for the title headlining the Japan show.


The medical condition was he cut to much weight, its not like he got the flu he simply was to big to cut that much water weight. I am not sure when bulking up to much became a "medical condition". The only thing medical about it was the doctor saying hey dumbass your gonna die if you cut anymore weight fatty"


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I still cant believe some people have tried to defend this guy. He is not the only fighter that thinks cutting weight is a pain in the ass. This medical issue is irrelovent. He signed to fight at 185, as a professional he has a responsibility to make that weight regardless of his "issues". He moved up in weight so this wouldnt happen and he still couldnt get his shit together. He made 170 not to long ago. This is ridiculous. Everyone else made weight. Most fighters make weight every time they fight. There is no excuse for this.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

197? That is way too much. With the frame, he belongs to 205. Wonder how he used to make 170 back in the days.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> The medical condition was he cut to much weight, its not like he got the flu he simply was to big to cut that much water weight. I am not sure when bulking up to much became a "medical condition". The only thing medical about it was the doctor saying hey dumbass your gonna die if you cut anymore weight fatty"


Hahahahaha winner, winner, chicken dinner!

Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The medical condition was he cut to much weight, its not like he got the flu he simply was to big to cut that much water weight. I am not sure when bulking up to much became a "medical condition". The only thing medical about it was the doctor saying hey dumbass your gonna die if you cut anymore weight fatty"


Agreed.

He is an idiot and now giving the excuse that it wasn't medically healthy to cut any more weight.

Hey Rumble, heres a tip, just move to HW. It won't be a problem then.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Just got back from work and saw the weigh ins. Holy mother of God!! Anthony Johnson is basically a built Jon Jones. He has no right to be fighting at even 185 and this clearly shows why. Fight at 205 Mr.Johnson, its not like you'll be at size disadvantage and you certainly wont be at a speed disadvantage.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can't believe the excuse is that he cut too much weight. Hope AJ is cut regardless of the outcome he is is a joke.



Prolific said:


> U know what is ironic, the guy know for the best weight management and cutting ( mike dolce) is coming out with vitor!!! I think people coddle Aj and don't dig is his arse the way he should everything I read coming into this show a lack discipline . Some of the things rumbles been saying " I like my food too much" another telling quote " I can now eat anything I want" jeeze just really really pathetic atleast thiago was smart enough to hire dolce!!


How is that ironic? It would be ironic if Dolce was training AJ, but I just don't see how that ironic if it's Vitors trainer. Sorry but the overuse of the word ironic is pet peeve of mine.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I just don't get it. Did he not weigh himself before the weigh-ins to make sure he was on weight?




Ape City said:


> How is that ironic? It would be ironic if Dolce was training AJ, but I just don't see how that ironic if it's Vitors trainer. Sorry but the overuse of the word ironic is pet peeve of mine.


I guess a better term for that would be coincidence...(?)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> I just don't get it. Did he not weigh himself before the weigh-ins to make sure he was on weight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJ knew he was way overweight a least day before. Dana said early in the day, before the weigh in, that AJ was way overweight and he was pissed.

My thought is AJ realized several days ago there was no way he was going to make it and just gave up. 

And yes, a funny coincidence is probably the way to describe it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The medical condition was he cut to much weight, its not like he got the flu he simply was to big to cut that much water weight. I am not sure when bulking up to much became a "medical condition". The only thing medical about it was the doctor saying hey dumbass your gonna die if you cut anymore weight fatty"


He wasn't too fat to make the cut he is in great shape right now. That is an issue he has when he has long stretches off like Page. 

He put on too much muscle the guy looks bigger than Bader. That is an issue with his coaches/nutritionist/trainers they flat out don't know what they are doing if they let a guy pack on way too much muscle for his division like that. He should know better as well but he pays people to manage that for him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> He wasn't too fat to make the cut he is in great shape right now. That is an issue he has when he has long stretches off like Page.
> 
> He put on too much muscle the guy looks bigger than Bader. That is an issue with his coaches/nutritionist/trainers they flat out don't know what they are doing if they let a guy pack on way too much muscle for his division like that. He should know better as well but he pays people to manage that for him.


Considering he has missed weight twice he should have already realized the people he is paying are doing a shit job. That said the guy ballooned up so big that its obvious that at no point did he get in fight shape and do a test cut to actually get any kind of idea where he needed to be to comfortably fight at 185 that to me more than anything else was his biggest mistake.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He should know that you can't cut 40+ pounds without putting your life in danger from osmosis since almost no one in his business does it for that very reason. You don't put on muscle like that without an aggressive weight program though. Everyone involved comes off as being completely incompetent.


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

well here's my solution for ppl coming in over weight 
(outside the threat of losing ones job that is)
put the amount they take from the fight check on a sliding scale like 
1-2 pounds 20% of check
2-4 pounds 30%(disquailfied from bonuses from here on out)
5-8 pounds 50%
over 8 pounds 75%

bet that would just about stop having ppl coming in overweight

again this is outside of ppl losing their jobs

since this is AJ's 3rd time he should be cut after the fight win or lose

let him fight on strike force or heck dont even let him in there make him have a long road back to ufc 

here hoping vitor knocks him out early in the first


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

That smile...


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

i am completely shocked. i figured it was a sure thing that he would make it after moving up a weight class. has anyone else ever moved up a weight class and failed to make the cut?

at the same time i feel stupid for being so surprised, considering his track record.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> AJ knew he was way overweight a least day before. Dana said early in the day, before the weigh in, that AJ was way overweight and he was pissed.
> 
> My thought is AJ realized several days ago there was no way he was going to make it and just gave up.
> 
> And yes, a funny coincidence is probably the way to describe it.


The thing is, from the new MMAJunkie article, he didn't give up and he was actually on-weight..sort of. 

He had three hours to cut only a half pound and the doc stopped him and told him to rehydrate.

I think he didnt get a fair shake tbqh...although the doc knows best I suppose, and nothing would be worse than Rumble dying on the scale(which has actually happened before in amateur wrestling)


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> The thing is, from the new MMAJunkie article, he didn't give up and he was actually on-weight..sort of.
> 
> He had three hours to cut only a half pound and the doc stopped him and told him to rehydrate.
> 
> I think he didnt get a fair shake tbqh...although the doc knows best I suppose, and nothing would be worse than Rumble dying on the scale(which has actually happened before in amateur wrestling)


That still doesnt excuse him for not being able to make the weight safely. There was something from his facebook where he was talking about how he couldnt move his legs or some shit (there is an articel from mmamania or bloodyelbow, cant recall which one), and if that was the case, its still his fault for not figuring out a way to make the weight safely. He still messed this up and he can try to pass it off on the doctor all he wants, but in the end he is completely responsible for this crap.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not really...some guys just cut weight better than others.

Perhaps he did a test cut and made it before but this time something went wrong with his body. 

It happens. To me he is not Paul Daley, he gives an effort to make weight, when a doc is telling you that you can't continue your cut with only a half freaking pound to go, that says a lot.


We've seen many times where guys have nearly killed themselves to make weight...Kenny Florian did it, James Irvin, and countless others. Anthony wasn't given a shot...for whatever reason. Maybe he was on the brink..who knows?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> That smile...












Just doing my thang.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really...some guys just cut weight better than others.
> 
> Perhaps he did a test cut and made it before but this time something went wrong with his body.
> 
> It happens. To me he is not Paul Daley, he gives an effort to make weight, when a doc is telling you that you can't continue your cut with only a half freaking pound to go, that says a lot.


Like I said, he made 170 in October, him not being able to make 185 around three months later is a direct result of him approaching this weight cut in very stupid manner and being completely irresponsible.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think he got much bigger because he wasn't limiting himself to get down to 170.

He Overeem'd it a bit too much.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I think he got much bigger because he wasn't limiting himself to get down to 170.
> 
> He Overeem'd it a bit too much.


Seriously, its like someone told him he was gonna fight at LHW. He needs to surround himself with a more intelligent group of individuals.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't see how people are defending the guy. It's a third offence, he was 11 lbs over, and it was a debut fight at a higher weight. I find it hard to believe he needed anymore than 2-3 lbs of water. If he did, again, he fucked up with his cut. It's his fault, and probably the people around him too...to an extent.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn. Fertita should be roid checked. He got really big really quick.

Anyway, look at this picture of AJ sat next to a 
MW and a LHW


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm glad people are starting to come around to this guy. I was sick and tired of him getting rated so highly becaise he beat up guys like Yoshida and Burns with a massive weight advantage. 

I'm glad Koscheck choked the prick and hope Vitor lights his ass up.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

limba said:


> That smile...


Dat head...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

In Anthony Johnson's defense, his calculations were only off by half a big mac. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

he's a freaking joke.

the dude is bigger than Rashad, and he still fights at 185. move up FFS!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I honestly think he is in a situation where even a win will get him cut. Like I can imagine DW coming in after the fight and just cutting him no matter what.
> 
> I can't think of a single non-conspiracy theory reason as to why he missed weight by so much. We all mentioned he looked like he had gotten even bigger. I guess he assumed it would be like cutting to WW (which he couldn't do consistently either).


LoL, he missed weight relax. If cheal can catch felonies, get busted juicing and keep his job, I don't think they should fire a guy that just moved weightclass and has issues cutting.

The thirty % of his purse is enough as long as he can make the cut in the future.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The UFC just tweeted that Rumble came in at 204.2 lbs today, so the Belfort fight is on.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah just seen that. Bet he will be atleast 220 come fight time.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

If Egghead does nothing more than lay in Vitor's guard for 3 rounds using his oversized ass to keep him down then I hope to god Dana fires his ass.

197, what a ******* disgrace


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Any way we can consolidate the Jonson threads seems like we have a ton.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe it....204.5 pounds ~ Christ Lyoto use to weigh in at 202 fighting at LHW! This is a complete disgrace! I truly hope for his sake, that what he said about his mysterious illness and needing fluids is in fact true.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I can't believe it....204.5 pounds ~ Christ Lyoto use to weigh in at 202 fighting at LHW! This is a complete disgrace! I truly hope for his sake, that what he said about his mysterious illness and needing fluids is in fact true.


Well, Lyoto only fights LHW cause he doesn't want to get in the way of Anderson. He's not a true LHW if we consider the competition size.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey Rumble, heres a tip, just move to HW. It won't be a problem then.


HW has still the 265lbs limit :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> If Egghead does nothing more than lay in Vitor's guard for 3 rounds using his oversized ass to keep him down then I hope to god Dana fires his ass.


I'm not going to lie, if this happens I will probably die of laughter. But he probably won't be able to, according to Dolce Vitor is coming in weighing at least 205.


----------



## bonejakon (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL. How professional.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> The thing is, from the new MMAJunkie article, he didn't give up and he was actually on-weight..sort of.
> 
> He had three hours to cut only a half pound and the doc stopped him and told him to rehydrate.
> 
> I think he didnt get a fair shake tbqh...although the doc knows best I suppose, and nothing would be worse than Rumble dying on the scale(which has actually happened before in amateur wrestling)


That is very interesting. Was it his doctor, someone from the athletic commission, or the UFC?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> HW has still the 265lbs limit :thumb02:


Yes but Cain fights at like 230, and Randy was fighting at around 223 or 230 as well, so I don't think it's a far stretch to see AJ fighting at HW. But his best bet is to fight at LHW. 

But hopefully this was a fluke on AJ's part, and if he's still with the promotion, and doesn't have issues making the 185 weight limit, that would be a better division for him IMO.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Dana said they weighed Johnson at noon today so I think around 12 hours should be good enough for him to rehydrate. I was under the impression they were going to do it like 1 or 2 hours before the fight. I'm very confident Johnson will have this now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How do you miss weight when you move up in weight class?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...AJ has the frame to carry 205 but damn-- He's consistently made 170 all this time. That's pretty bad weight control management and kind of disrespectful to Vitor. If Belfort gets off on a quick flurry, Johnson's chin is gonna get tested. AJ has never carried this much weight in a fight and Vitor still has some cardio left in him. Vitor has smooth footwork as well. With all that said Johnson being a very good striker, it makes it interesting. I think Vitor will feed off the home crowd like the others did last time and should put a serious beatdown on Johnson...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> Yes but Cain fights at like 230, and Randy was fighting at around 223 or 230 as well, so I don't think it's a far stretch to see AJ fighting at HW.


Yes, of course there are quite some people at HW who fight below the max limit. My indication towards the 265lbs limit was a joke that he could still miss that limit if he has so many problems to control his weight


----------

